# Turnip prices 552 <3 (CLOSED)



## cindamia (May 3, 2020)

1 NMT per trip.
Small tips are appreciated but not necessary <3
Please do not run, or pick any flowers. :3
I will be sending dodo codes out three at a time so my town won't be overrun and it can be a little smoother.
Please exist with dodo airlines only. My nooks is on the left side of my island <3
Please put "I like cheese" so I know you read everything <3
Will be on for another hour or so.


----------



## Lily-Ann (May 3, 2020)

hi... I'd like to come over aaaaand.... I like cheese.


----------



## niconii (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come over! 
And also.. edit: I like cheese lmao


----------



## cindamia (May 3, 2020)

Lily-Ann said:


> hi... I'd like to come over aaaaand.... I like cheese.


Hi I have two people over right now, i'll msg you when they're done <3


----------



## Keke (May 3, 2020)

I like cheese! I'd love to come over


----------



## FlimsyAxe (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come over and I like cheese!


----------



## cindamia (May 3, 2020)

niconii said:


> I'd like to come over!
> And also.. edit: I like cheese lmao


you're added to the queue <3


----------



## niconii (May 3, 2020)

cindamia said:


> you're added to the queue <3



Thanks!!


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come please! I like cheese (even though i don't irl)


----------



## Lee_crossing (May 3, 2020)

May I? And of course, I like cheese!


----------



## Laudine (May 3, 2020)

I like cheese! If you're still open, may i come as well?


----------



## Framfrais (May 3, 2020)

I like cheese, even though I am lactose intolerant. If you are still open, I would like to come over!


----------



## cindamia (May 3, 2020)

Update: Hi guys I'm going to take a break and eat real quick, (sorry it's taking so long) I'll Open my gates back up once I'm done. everyone is still on queue I'll message everyone when I get back on to see if they're still interested :3


----------



## Sara? (May 3, 2020)

ill like to come. * I like cheese*


----------



## A_Spud (May 3, 2020)

Oh, hello! I'd like to come and yeah I like cheese.


----------



## Ryoung91 (May 3, 2020)

Hey when you re-open I'd like to visit please.  - cheese lover


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (May 3, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to visit please 
I like cheese!


----------



## JacquesZeBird (May 3, 2020)

Heya, could I please visit? I like cheese! One of my favorites is a blueberry chevre (like one of my favorite villagers)


----------



## Frochi25 (May 3, 2020)

May I come? If the new day hasn’t started for you yet?
I like cheese a whole lot.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

I like cheese. actually I love it
I'd love to come. Sounds good to me


----------



## Citapita (May 3, 2020)

I like cheese!
Would love to take a trip


----------



## jcar (May 3, 2020)

i like cheese!! and i would also like to visit!


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 3, 2020)

If you're still open can I come? I like cheese (a lot)


----------



## Spends (May 3, 2020)

I like cheese 
May I please visit?


----------



## Ness-Star (May 3, 2020)

May I come to your town and sell please? A tip will be dropped of course!

I like cheese


----------



## cindamia (May 3, 2020)

~Update:
I will put a queue of everyone above this post and will be ending the thread there since there's still a lot of people waiting!
I'll msg everyone when more space frees up!


----------



## n00b (May 3, 2020)

I would love to come for 2 rounds !
I like cheese !


----------



## hallatt (May 3, 2020)

If you’re still online when it’s my turn I would love to come please cos I like cheese


----------



## TheCherryTree (May 3, 2020)

I would love to come if you’re still online (I do quite like cheese also)


----------



## bonsai_jam (May 3, 2020)

Could I come for 2 trips? I like cheese!


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 3, 2020)

if you’re still open i’d love to come?? also i like cheese c:


----------



## FreyaFreyr (May 3, 2020)

cindamia said:


> 1 NMT per trip.
> Small tips are appreciated but not necessary <3
> Please do not run, or pick any flowers. :3
> I will be sending dodo codes out three at a time so my town won't be overrun and it can be a little smoother.
> ...


Hey!! Is it okay if I come and sell my turnips? I only need one trip and I’ll bring a nook mile ticket ☺ I LIKE CHEESE


----------



## Xela (May 3, 2020)

may i come please?
edit: i love cheese, i recently decided provolone is my favorite.


----------



## carackobama (May 3, 2020)

I like cheese and I would love to come over! <3


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 3, 2020)

I would like love to come! Just 1 trip for me. 
I like cheese!


----------

